
Show HN: Instantly search and filter Covid-19 data in Excel and Google Sheets - cprk83
https://www.flex.io/covid-19
======
cprk83
Hi all, we thought it might be interesting to point our spreadsheet
integration tool at some of the COVID-19 data repos on GitHub. So, basically
you get all the data from these repos with a single function in Excel/Google
Sheets. For example:

    
    
        =FLEX("covid-19-cases-jhu", "country_region, province_state, date, confirmed, active", "+Illinois", "limit=500")
    

Here’s a short overview video that shows it in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxeP0wFqcqc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxeP0wFqcqc)

We have integrations for the GitHub repos for Johns Hopkins [1], New York
Times [2] and Our World in Data [3].

Everything is (nearly) instantly filterable using Lucene Query Syntax [4].

We'd love to get your feedback; let us know if you have any questions. Thnx!

[1]
[https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19](https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19)

[2]
[https://github.com/nytimes/covid-19-data](https://github.com/nytimes/covid-19-data)

[3]
[https://github.com/owid/covid-19-data](https://github.com/owid/covid-19-data)

[4]
[https://lucene.apache.org/core/2_9_4/queryparsersyntax.html](https://lucene.apache.org/core/2_9_4/queryparsersyntax.html)

